# divx avi nur töne



## suntrop (16. September 2002)

ich habe da son avi filmchen mit der datei bezeichnung:
... DIVX Globalaballa LEVEL5.avi.

Nun ja ich bin nicht gerade zuhause was so sound kram etc. betrifft
aber dachte mir dazu brauche ich halt den divx player( den mit meinem normalen hats net funktioniert).
also habe ich mir GDiVX Player runtergeladen damit ich das filmchen
ansehen kann. 
aber nichts da. es kommen nur töne raus aber keinen kleinen bildchen!

wie kommts?
hab ich den falschen player? oder was?



schon mal danke an den der mir weiter helfen kann!


----------



## AKM<2b> (16. September 2002)

vor allem aber brauchst du das(den) richtige divx codec. 
welche divx version hast du? versuchs mit der 5.02 wenn du ne alte hast...

2b


----------



## suntrop (17. September 2002)

*Hää?*

Was zum Geier ist ein "divx codec"?


Ist aber jetzt eigentlich auch egal. Denn ich habe bei divx.com
den Player runtergeladen. Und mit dem funktioniert es.


Lag dan wohl doch am Player(bei chip.de runtergeladen).
Der hieß wohl nur divx Player.





Trotzdem Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## goela (18. September 2002)

> Was zum Geier ist ein "divx codec"?


Dann schaut Dir mal die Seite divx.com genauer an! Da wirst Du sicherlich schlauer!



> Ist aber jetzt eigentlich auch egal. Denn ich habe bei divx.com


Wahrscheinlich hast Du Dir damit sogar den DIVX Codec installiert! Nochmal den anderen Player getestet? Wenn's damit jetzt auch geht, dann hast Du jetzt den DIVX Codec installiert!


----------



## AKM<2b> (18. September 2002)

codecs sind die dinger, die dein computer benutzt um ein haufen daten so zu dekodieren das dabei dann was brauchbares rauskommt. die sind sozusagen die schlüssel. MP3 muss auch decodiert werden. geht nach dem gleichen prinzip und benötigt dementsprechend auch ein codec. 
und divx ist eigentlich nichts anderes als MP4.
COdieren - DECodieren. und so... 

2b


----------

